

Datacoup sells your anonymous data for real, cold hard cash - mparramon
https://datacoup.com/?hn=1

======
neil_s
I signed up for this service a short while back to see what sorts of numbers
my data was worth. Just revealed basic demographic information, no bank
details, and they've been occasionally paying me sub-dollar amounts themselves
to purchase my data. I think they're having a hard time getting data buyers on
board, but its still an interesting experiment.

~~~
colinbartlett
Since they state they themselves are the only buyers now, they don't actually
have a competitive marketplace setup yet. Which means the numbers they give
you are sort of arbitrary and wouldn't reflect what it's "worth" given
competing acquirers.

------
brianbreslin
Are they using yodlee for the bank integration? I am curious what my data is
"worth" but am super hesitant to connect all my profiles to this site.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8382550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8382550)

